# Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)



## axel (5. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Ich hab da mal ne Frage .
Im Herbst als ich die Geranien zur Überwinterung zurückgeschnitten habe kam mir die Idee doch mal ein paar Stecklinge davon zu nutzen und sie in Blumentöpfe zu stecken .
Es sind zu ca 70 % über den Winter wirklich Pflanzen mit Wurzeln dran geworden .
Was meint Ihr ? Sollte ich die Pflanzen jetzt noch in die Winterruhe schicken oder weiter auf meiner Fensterbank wachsen lassen und dann im Mai herauspflanzen ?

Hier noch ein aktuelles Foto 

 


lg
axel


----------



## Dodi (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Geranien*

Hi Axel,

die würde ich jetzt wachsen lassen, rechtzeitig in für Draußen geeignete Gefäße umsetzen und dann ab Mai in den Garten!

Ist doch "schon" Februar, und die Tage werden immer länger. Wäre doch nicht gut, die jetzt nochmal
einzumotten. Außerdem hast Du unter diesen Umständen wahrscheinlich schon eine sehr frühe Blüte! 

Man kann m. W. Geranien sowieso auch "zimmerwarm" überwintern, so dass sie sogar Dauerblüher sind.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Geranien*

Hallo Axel,
schließe mich Dodi an.
Frage: an was für einem Fenster hast Du sie stehen?
Volle Sonne sollten sie nicht haben, aber viel Licht.
Unsere Hochstamm-Geranie, die im Winterkalthaus steht, so bei ca. 5 - 7 °C, beginnt auch schon zaghaft zu treiben, worüber ich mich unbändig freue.
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## stephanie (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geranien*

Hallo zusammen,

ich liebe Geranien! Mein Garten ist voll von Geranien in verschiedenen Farben und ich habe viele schöne Blumentöpfe gekauft, die meinen Garten dekorieren. Ich hab auch rote Ibiscus...so schön! Sommer, komm bald wieder!!!

VG
Stephanie


----------



## axel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geranien*

Hallo Stepfanie 

Schau mal so sehen jetzt meine Stecklinge vom Herbst aus 

 

Geranien gehören auch zu meinen Lieblingsblumen .
Lade doch mal Fotos von deinen Geranien hoch . Ich bin ja so neugirig 


lg
axel


----------



## Gunnar (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Geranien*

Hallo Blumenliebhaber...ich hol mal diesen  Thread von 2010 aus der Schublade.

Da auch bei uns die Geranien sehr viel Pflege bekommen und wir uns den ganzen Sommer bis hinein in den November an den vielen schönen Blüten erfreuen möchte ich auch was dazu schreiben.

Jedes Jahr, so  Anfang September werden 10 der besten Triebe von den schönsten Pflanzen abgeschnitten und in Blumenerde gesteckt. Meistens überleben auch alle 10. 
In der kalten Jahreszeit werden alle Töpfe (auch die großen) so bei 10-15 grad überwintert. Erst Ende April oder Mai kommt alles an Töpfen wieder raus.

Wenn die 10 neuen Geranien gut angewachsen (2bis3 Monate) sind  wollen sie meist "geil" in die Höhe, um das zu verhindern  werden sie ausgeknipst....dadurch können sie kräftiger und buschiger wachsen...hat bis jetzt meistens geklappt. Und im Frühjahr bekommen sie größere Töpfe und reichlich Dünger.

...evtl. habt ihr auch Tipps oder Anregungen....

...und da ja immer Bilder mehr als tausend Worte sagen, hier ein paar zum schauen....
...auf Bild zwei sind einige mehr als 12 Jahre alt und es ist  jeweils nur eine Pflanze!!
..wir haben sie von der Teichterasse weggenommen, weil Regen angesagt war....bei Sonnenschein dürfen sie wieder ihren alten Platz einnehmen....


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Geranien*

Schöne kräftigeGeranien
Ich wollte meine auch überwintern, 
welche Temperatur brauchen sie dann, 
müssen sie zurück geschnitten werden,
wenn ja wie weit und wie feucht müssen sie gehalten werden?


----------



## Gunnar (21. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Geranien*

...vor dem REINRÄUMEN bekommen die Geranien einen Kahlschlag, da denkt man, dass diese Pflanze nur eingehen kann...ich habe auch Bilder davon, die muss ich mal suchen....
...Temp. so um die 10 grad ist wohl ideal...bei und sind´s wie geschrieben auch schon mal 15grad...
...Licht ist auch wichtig, aber kein direktes Sonnenlicht, es reicht wenn der Raum ein Fenster hat....
...und gegossen werden unsere Geranien alle 14 Tage, aber nur ein wenig und nicht feucht halten!!

...es gibt sicherlich auch andere Methoden...würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Geranien*



Gunnar schrieb:


> ...es gibt sicherlich auch andere Methoden...würde mich auch interessieren...



Mich auch, denn es geht ja bald los mit den Winter!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Geranien*

Hi,

streng genommen sind das keine Geranien, der Name Geranie gilt eigentlich nur für Mitglieder der Gattung Geranium, also den echten Strochschnäbeln (z.B dem weit verbreiteten heimischen __ Storchschnabel Wiesen-)

Diese hier heißen eigentlich Pelargonien - Pelargonium-Hybriden (gehören aber ebenfalls zu den Geraniaceae - Storchschnabelgewächsen). 

Hier ist vor ca. 150 Jahren mal fälschlich der Familienname auf eine völlig andere Gattung der Familie übertragen worden und hat sich seitdem in den Hirnen festgebrannt

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Geranien*

moin zusammen,
moin Frank... hast Du als Experte denn noch einen "geheimen Extratipp", wie wir unsere Pelargonien besonders gut über den Winter bringen?


----------



## Gunnar (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Geranien*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,streng genommen sind das keine Geranien, der Name Geranie gilt eigentlich nur für Mitglieder der Gattung Geranium, also den echten Strochschnabeln (z.B dem weit verbreiteten heimischen __ Storchschnabel Wiesen-)
> Diese hier heißen eigentlich Pelargonien - Pelargonium-Hybriden (gehören aber ebenfalls zu den Geraniaceae - Storchschnabelgewächsen).
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank.

Sehr interessant zu wissen und wieder was dazu gelernt! 

...hab das Bild gefunden, wo man gut erkennt wie alt die Pflanze sein muß und der Rückschnitt im Herbst so aussieht....schaut selbst...


----------



## dragsterrobby (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Gunnar, 
ok nun hat man wenigstens schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Gunnar (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

...der erste Frost war da und nun können die Geranien/Pelargonien in den Winterschlaf... wem es also interessiert hier einige Fotos vom aktuellen Rückschnitt und dem Winterlager....

vor dem Rückschnitt........................die erste Pflanze ist radikal gestutzt.......das Ergebnis
   

hier sieht man das Alter der Pflanze
 

...unser Winterlager für alle frostempfindlichen so bei 10 bis 15 grad und Licht

 

...also Leute seht zu, daß eure geliebten Blüher rechtzeitig in den Keller kommen!!!...ansonsten hilft nächstes Jahr nur NEUKAUF! :__ nase


----------



## dragsterrobby (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Gunnar, schöne Info vielen Dank.
Ich glaub dann haben wir alles richtig gemacht, denn unsere sehen nach dem Rückschnitt genau so aus.
Sind nun auch im Winterlager, hell und bei 10°C


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

moin Gunnar,
unsere schauen auch so aus, habe 2 kraftvoll knallrot blühende P. sogar ausgegraben und getopft, damit sie den Winter überstehen. DIE möchte ich zu gern nächstes Jahr wieder blühen sehen, mal schauen, ob's klappt
Meine sogenannte "englische Geranie" habe ich auch ausgegraben, radikal gestutzt, getopft und nun steht sie im warmen WoZi auf der Sonnen-Fensterbank.
Dort hat sie binnen 14Tagen komplett neu ausgetrieben, hatte sie beim Topfen allerdings auch etwas gedüngt.
hier ein entsprechendes Bild


----------



## Gunnar (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

...na dann viel Glück euch beiden!!! Ich drück die Daumen!
...Bilder sind immer eine schöne Sache....deshalb werde ich in den kalten Monaten mal meine NEUZUCHT aus dem Beitrag#6 hier einstellen...da denkt nämlich keiner an Geranien..hoffentlich vergess ich das nicht

...Eva-Maria, über Bilder deiner  sogenannten "englischen Geranie" freue ich mich schon...

...ups, da warst du aber ganz schön schnell mit der Cam....die sieht ja absolut super aus!!!!!


----------



## koile (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*


Hallo Geranienfreunde !
Ich möchte Euch mal einige Bilder meiner diesjährigen Geranien zeigen.Anhang anzeigen 112402Anhang anzeigen 112403
Die rote Geranie habe ich aus Malta,und die pinkfarbene kommt von Zypern. Anhang anzeigen 112404Anhang anzeigen 112405
Sie befinden sich auch im Winterquatier,kühl aber mit viel Licht.
Wenn Intresse betehen sollte, würde ich auch im nägsten Jahr ableger versenden.
Die besten Grüße aus dem
Saarland  Gerd


----------



## Vera44 (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Gerd!

WO sind die Bilder?


----------



## koile (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

:sorry !
Ich Liebe meinen Zauberkastenc

Grüße aus dem
 Saarland


----------



## Vera44 (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

 da sind sie ja!

Seit der " KLEINE" nicht mehr neben Deiner Haustüre steht sieht es richtig - sorry -  leer aus. Auf dem Bild sieht man ja nicht wie gigantisch groß und schön die Geranien sind!


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo koile,
mich kannst du bitte für min. 20 Ableger fest einplanen!!
Wäre schön wenn du mir das bestätigen könntest, dann brauchen wir uns im Frühjahr nicht um andere zu bemühen!!!!


----------



## Gunnar (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Moin Koile.
Tolle Pflanzen auf den Bildern
...wünsch dir viel Glück mit dem Winterlager. Wäre schön zu wissen, ob alle im Frühjahr überlebt haben!


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

moin Koile,
Deine Bilder sind ja vielversprechend.
Sind die "Plänzkes" wirklich so riesig wie sie auf den Bildern ausschauen?
Dann würde ich mich auch nicht wehren, wenn Du mich auf die Liste "dankbarer Abnehmer" im nächsten Jahr nehmen würdest
Ich hab' sogar schon einen sehr schönen Platz im Kopf.... als "Wächter des GWH's" würden sie sich bestimmt prima machen


----------



## koile (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Geranienfreunde !
@ dragsterrobby  20 Geranien sind schon eine Hausnummer , denn es sind nicht die   kleinen  aus den Balkonkästen.   
 Du brauchst G R O ß E  Blumentöpfe, den je nach Standort werden sie zwischen1-1,5 m 
 groß. Wenn Du auch weiterhin Stecklinge möchtest, sende mir bitte eine PN mit Deinen 
 Daten.

 @ Eva Maria ich habe Dich vorgemerkt, wenn es soweit ist, melde ich mich mit einer PN.

 Es grüßt aus dem
 Saarland Gerd


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Gerd, PN ist an dich raus


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

moin Gerd,
ich bedanke mich schon heute für Deine Großzügigkeit.
1 - 1,5 m .. Dunnerkiel, das ist tatsächlich 'ne Hausnummer!!!
Bin mal gespannt, ob die Schönheiten bei mir dann auch so üppig werden.
Erst einmal wünsche ich Dir gutes Gelingen beim Überwintern!


----------



## Elfriede (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo zusammen,

meine "Geranien" haben heuer bis zu meiner Rückkehr aus Paros leider schon etwas Frost abbekommen, ich musste sie weiter zurückschneiden als andere Jahre, ich hoffe aber, dass sie wieder austreiben werden.

Meine Pflanzen sind gut 15 Jahre alt und blühen in der Regel, nach einem moderaten Rückschnitt den ganzen Winter im ungeheizten Wintergarten.

Geranien von 1.50m Höhe und mehr wachsen bei mir auf Paros, wie fast an jedem Haus. Sie bilden richtig dicke Stämme und blühen eigentlich das ganze Jahr, einmal mehr oder weniger. Um Winterschutz braucht man sich auf Paros nicht zu kümmern, denn Frost gibt es dort nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Vera44 (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Bei Gerd brauchst Du keine Bedenken haben, der kriegt die super über den Winter...
Ich habe ja im Sommer schon Ableger bekommen und vor kurzem noch 3 Pflanzen. Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Schönheiten auch durch den Winter


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

hi Vera,
hast Du Deine Ableger denn in Eurem Wintergarten aufgestellt... oder wo überwinterst Du sie?

Eine der Hochstamm-Pelargonien, die ich bei Einzug ins WiKa auch tüchtig zurückgeschnitten hatte, so auf ca. 70 cm, von vorher gut 1, 50m, blüht schon wieder wie verrückt. Das WiKa scheint ihr gut zu bekommen.
 

Gerd,
was machst Du über den Winter....
düngst Du sie irgendwie?


----------



## Vera44 (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hi Eva-Maria!

Ja noch stehen sie im "Wintergarten". Aber ich denke wenn es kalt wird können sie dort nicht bleiben. Die 3 Nachkömmlinge habe ich bei meiner Mutter untergebracht. Dafür darf sie eine behalten
Im Haus ist es zu warm, auch im Keller, die Garage zu klein...
Ich denke ich werde das am Samstag mit Gerd ausführlich diskutieren

Deine Pelargonie sieht super aus, schön dass ihr das Winterquartier so gut bekommt.


----------



## koile (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Geranienfreunde !
Meine Setzlinge von 2012  noch ein wenig dürr,aber das wird schon.
VLG Gerd


----------



## koile (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hier die Bilder !
:blumen LG Gerd


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

hi Gerd,
die schauen aber schon ordentlich aus.
Ich habe meine Geranien, die auch schon ordentlich schossen, noch mal radikal rückgeschnitten, damit sie nicht vergailen.
Treiben gerade auch schon wieder neu nach.... schneide sie glatt nochmals zurück,
wenn das zu schnell & hoch geht


----------



## koile (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Eva -Maria !
Meine werden auch noch 1 bis 2 mal zurückgeschnitten !
VLG Gerd


----------



## Elfriede (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Geranienfreunde,

ich habe ja berichtet, dass meine Geranien im November Frost abbekommen haben und ich sie deshalb sehr weit zurückschneiden musste. Meine Sorge darum war aber unbegründet, denn sie treiben in meinem Wintergarten  wieder schön aus. In der Regel blühen sie bei mir den ganzen Winter über, heuer muss ich darauf aber verzichten,- schade, aber ich bin natürlich froh, dass sie die Frostschäden gut überstanden haben und hoffe, dass sie spätestens  Ende Februar- Anfang  März wieder blühen werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Gunnar (4. März 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Geranienfreunde, ups die heißen ja Pelargonien

Wem es interessiert hier ein aktuelles Foto von gestern mit den Pflänzchen vom September 2012.
Alle 10 haben überlebt bei ca. 10 bis 12 Grad. Auch wurden sie bereits zweimal zurückgeknipst, damit die Pflanzen buschiger werden. Dieses Jahr möchte ich alle Pflanzen ab Mitte März ins warme Zimmer nehmen, damit sich bis Mai die ersten Blüten bilden...werde wohl vorher in größere Töpfe umtopfen.


Bild vom September 2012............und hier von gestern


----------



## Elfriede (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo zusammen,

spät aber doch noch die erste Blüte  vor meiner Abreise nach Paros. Ich musste die Pflanzen schon ins Freie stellen und hoffe sehr, dass sie keinen Frost mehr abbekommen werden wie im November. Sie  stehen zwar im Schutz der Terrasse, aber noch ist nicht wirklich Frühling bei uns.


              



Mit lieben Grüßen ( ein letztes Mal aus Osttirol)
Elfriede


----------



## koile (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Geranienfreunde 
Wie schon immer mein Opa sagte !
                                                      Die Sonne bringts:gdaumen

Meine schönen Pelargonien


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Gerd,
hatte ja von dier 20 Stecklinge geschickt bekommen, nochmals vielen Dank.
Habe alles so gemacht, wir du mir geraten hast und alle sind gut angegangen und die ersten Blütenansätze sind zu sehen, auch wenn die einzelnen Pflanzen noch ziehmlich klein sind.
Werd nachher mal ein Foto machen, wenn ich´s nicht vergesse!!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

moin Gerd,
die "Saarländer Geranien" stehen gut,
ca. 1,40 m hoch und reichlich Blüten.
Wir erfreuen uns jeden Tag daran!


----------



## Gunnar (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> die "Saarländer Geranien" stehen gut,
> ca. 1,40 m hoch und reichlich Blüten.
> Wir erfreuen uns jeden Tag daran!



..sehen toll aus Eva-Maria ....ich werde mal demnächst ein Foto von unseren im letzten September gezogenen Pflänzchen machen!!


----------



## koile (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

moin Eva -Maria,
Hier zwei Schwesterpflanzen  eine mit 33 Blüten


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

hi Gerd,
sei ehrlich.... ihr habt da eine Geheimrezeptur was das Düngen angeht


----------



## koile (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

:gdaumen natürlich Eva -Maria
Den guten Balkonkastendünger von Feinkost A..i


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh jaaaaaa,
davon hab ich auch noch 'ne Buddel stehen...
dann werde ich das Gießwasser mal aufpeppen damit


----------



## dragsterrobby (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Moin moin,
ich verstehe nicht wie ihr dieses Wachstum hin bekommt.
Meine Stecklinge sind ca. 20-25cm hoch bis jetzt aber fangen an zu blühen!
Habe beste Erde und besten Dünger genommen, werden regelmäßig gegossen aber sie sind recht klein.
Was haben wir falsch gemacht??????


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

moin Günter,
wo stehen denn Deine Geranien?
Also... volle Sonne, Halbschatten... oder wo?


----------



## koile (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

@Günter
Also ich singe meinen Geranien immer etwas vor ! 
Und das ist dann genau wie beim Zahnarzt wenn er bohrt und den Nerv erwischt ?
Man geht hoch ,ganz genau sooooh ist es bei den Geranien.
Mußt halt die richtige. Mukke sein


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Moin Gerd,
das mit der Mucke wäre ne Maßnahme, laut oder leise?

@Eva.
die Geranienen stehen von bis aber überwiegend volle Sonne.


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Moin Günter,
wie Du ja schon auf meinem Bild siehst.... unsere stehen in Kübeln,
dazu habe ich normale Pflanzerde genommen, so kann ich sie auch gut wässern. 
Ab und an gibt es eben auch ein wenig Dünger, zukünftig halt aus der "Aldi-Buddel".
Vor allem aber kriegen die Kübel auch für ein paar Stunden Schatten.
Hatte eine "englische Geranie", die sich wundervoll machte im Kübel,
dann vollsonnig ins Beet gepflanzt und schlagartig ging es ihr schlecht und sie mickerte nur noch vor sich hin :evil  War mir eine Lehre!


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Eva,
unsere stehen auch alle in Kübeln. 
Neue Pflanzerde haben wir natürlich auch benutzt und den Dunger mit untergenischt, den Gerd vorgeschlagen hat!
Evtl. solten wir sie mehr in den Schatten stellen, sehen aber super gesund aus, mit einem satten grün und fangen an zu blühen.
Nur 1,40m werden die dieses Jahr nimmer!


----------



## koile (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Günter  !

Ich muß ja zugeben ,das die Geranien von Eva -Maria und mir im Wintergarten 

vorgezogen wurden , und somit den anderen die im Kaltraum waren klar im Wachstum

überlegen sind.

Aber mit gutem Dünger ,und einem nicht sooooh kaltem Winter werden Deine in nächsten Jahr 

auch die 140 cm knacken:gdaumen


----------



## Limnos (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hi
@ Frank. Falsche botanische Namen: Geranium /Pelargonium
Das geht leider öfters so. Die Monstera wird ihren Namen Philodendron auch nicht mehr los. Und Dracaenas werden teilsYuccas oder auch "Lucky bambus" genannt. Alles was Stacheln hat heißt Kaktus, auch wenn´s oft Euphorbien sind.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

@ Gerd,
vielen Dank, du machst mir Mut


----------



## Gunnar (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Geranienfeunde-Pelargonienfreunde.

Wie versprochen  heute die Fotos der im Beitrag #6 (linke Bild) selbst gezogenen Geranien/Pela.... vom September 2012
Diese sind auf der oberen Terasse untergekommen, haben vormittags halbschatten und ab Mittag volle Sonne, wenn sie denn will....die Sonne.

  

Diese hier sind viele viele Jahre alt und wenn man bedenkt wie sie sich nach dem radikalen Rückschnitt im November 2012 (Beitrag #14) erholt haben, kann man nur sagen, da steckt KRAFT in den Pflanzen!! ...und sie bekommen keine neue Erde, die alten!

  

Ich hoffe, die Pflanzen gefallen!!


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Gunnar....
Ich staune nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Moin Gunnar,
du machst mich neidisch!!!


----------



## Dilmun (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Geranienfeunde-Pelargonienfreunde.

Zu diesem Thema kann ich auch ein Foto  beitragen.


----------



## koile (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Moin Sonja
Super, die rose farbenen möchte ich auch haben..


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Boar, ich werd aber sowas von neidisch


----------



## Gunnar (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Toll Sonja.

Was gibst du denen zu essen??


----------



## Dilmun (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Geranien - Pelargonien ;-)*

Hallo Zusammen!

Meine Geranien sind schon 8 oder 9 Jahre alt und  in denselben Töpfen. Im Herbst werden sie stark gekürzt.  Im Winter sind sie im Wintergarten bei 5-10°.  Zu"essen"   bekommen sie Wasser und ganz normalen Blühdünger. Heuer sind sie  - wettermäßig - besonders üppig.


----------



## koile (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Geranien Freunde, 
Hier mal ein kleines Update von meinen diesjährigen Geranien ,
bin leider ein wenig enttäuscht sind leider nicht  sooooooh Schön wie sonst.


----------



## inge50 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gerd,

sehen doch toll aus, deine Geranien.

Ich wünschte, meine würden schon blühen. Aber sie treiben bis jetzt nur Blätter.

Das Überwinterungsquartier hat ihnen wohl nicht so gut gefallen.

Ich muss gestehen, ich hab sie auch etwas vernachlässigt.

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## koile (17. Juli 2014)

Moin Inge,
Das war bei meinen indiesem Jahr auch so , ich habe dan 50% der Blätter abgemacht. 
Hat zwar ausgesehen wie aber jetzt und gut ist.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön Gerd, die blühen ja wirklich üppig


----------



## koile (17. Juli 2014)

Danke, freut mich das sie Euch gefallen


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juli 2014)

Mache morgen mal Bilder von meinen (deinen) 
Sind richtige Riese geworden, so 1,80 m hoch....
obwohl ich sie im WiKa bis auf die alten Stümpe zurückgeschnitten hatte.


----------



## koile (17. Juli 2014)

Moin Eva - Maria ,
das freut mich das sie sich sooooooh gut Entwicklt haben.
Meine sind in diesem Jahr Blühfaul, werde für das nächste Jahr neue ziehen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Juli 2014)

... ich gieße sie kräftig und vor allem dünge ich sie jede Woche
mit einem Flüssigdünger..... dann gehen sie ab wie verrückt


----------



## koile (17. Juli 2014)

@ Eva-Maria, ich gieße auch Täglich, bekommen bei mit nur Langzeitdünger.
Werd wohl mal umstellen müssen,  den 1,80 cm ist schon ne Hausnummer.
Da wird man ja Nei..... ,ne doch nicht.


----------



## Dilmun (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gerd!
Schön sind sie, deine Schätze. 
Soviel ich sehe, blüht auch die Duftpelargonie.
Die Pflanzen, die ich von dir bekommen habe, sind bei mir gut gewachsen. 
Wenn ich Zeit hab, mach ich ein Foto von deinen "Kindern". 

Liebe Grüße
Sonja


----------



## koile (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo ,und einen guten Abend
Ja Sonja die machen mir richtig Freude, haben sich auch gut entwickelt. 
Wen die ,die Du von mir bekommen auch 1,80cm hoch sind wie die von Eva -Maria
habe ichTränen in den Augen weil meine nicht so wollen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2014)

stehen auf der Terrasse, da ich keine Lust auf Unwetterschäden hatte
 

Giralda schläft mal wieder im Stehen, in der Sonne.
Pointers are crazy, aber


----------



## koile (18. Juli 2014)

@ Eva-Maria , der absolute   Hammer ,ist Giralda so klein neben dem 
 Hammer.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Juli 2014)

Giralda mit 'ner Schulterhöhe von 62 cm....
da sieht man wie groß die Geranien dieses Jahr sind, gelle?


----------



## Gunnar (23. Juli 2014)

Topp Eva-Maria....gefällt uns.

Möchte euch unsere auch zeigen.

Auf dem ersten Bild sind im Vordergrund Pflanzen, die wir 2013 im September von den Altpflanzen gezogen haben...haben sich prächtig entwickelt!

  

Hier sind alles Altpflanzen zu sehen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2014)

moin Gunnar,
kann man aber auch nich' meckern,
es kommt ja bekanntlich nicht auf die Größe, äähhh Länge an 
Ordentlich was an Knospen und Blüten sind dran bei euren, klasse!


----------



## Gunnar (24. Juli 2014)

Eva-Maria schrieb:


> moin Gunnar,es kommt ja bekanntlich nicht auf die Größe, äähhh Länge an


Danke für die Blumen Eva-Maria….toller Spruch auch.

Ich schreibe mal noch was zum Dünger. Es ist immer noch so, dass die Altpflanzen keine neue Erde im Mai nach dem Winterlager bekommen. Dafür allerdings 2 x pro Woche ordentlich Brennesseljauche mit Teichwasser verdünnt. Ansonsten wird jeden Tag gegossen.

Die neu gezogenen jungen/kleinen Geranien/ Pelargonien erhalten nach dem Winterlager neue Erde.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2014)

Gunnar schrieb:


> Ich schreibe mal noch was zum Dünger. Es ist immer noch so, dass die Altpflanzen keine neue Erde im Mai nach dem Winterlager bekommen. Dafür allerdings 2 x pro Woche ordentlich Brennesseljauche mit Teichwasser verdünnt. Ansonsten wird jeden Tag gegossen.
> 
> Die neu gezogenen jungen/kleinen Geranien/ Pelargonien erhalten nach dem Winterlager neue Erde.



DÜNGER in Form von Teichwasser kriegen unsere auch regelmäßig,
speziell wenn TWWs anstehen.... dann werden sämtliche Beete und Kübel
mit "der Brühe" gedüngt. Dann kann man wirklich zuschauen, wie die
Pflanzen eins drauflegen.


----------

